# B&W Film Vs. Digital



## jbylake (Oct 6, 2009)

I would like to see who would like to have the B&W forum broke into 2 seperate parts. I for one would like to see it broken down into film/digital.
Many reasons why, but just to keep it short and sweet, and without argument or debate, how many people would like to see film B&W vs. Photo Shop, or digital B&W.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## jbylake (Oct 6, 2009)

I think that there is a significan difference in digital vs. film, when it comes to B&W...I saw a tag line somewhere that said something to the effect of " yes it's film, yes it's B&W, yes there is grain, so don't bother bringing it up"...I agree to a point.  I've converted B&W to digital with the "one button push" of Photo Shop Elements and GIMP.  Personally I can see more "life" in the B&W film, vs. a color picture turned into B&W, with an editing program.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 6, 2009)

I voted the way I did because it is easier to give technical advice on things like contrast (a _very _common problem it would seem) when the format can be discerned. If the purpose is simply to segregate based on aesthetic beliefs then I respectfully request to withdraw my participation in the poll - film v. digital is an effete argument that is better left dead...

- Randy


----------



## jbylake (Oct 6, 2009)

Randall Ellis said:


> I voted the way I did because it is easier to give technical advice on things like contrast (a _very _common problem it would seem) when the format can be discerned. If the purpose is simply to segregate based on aesthetic beliefs then I respectfully request to withdraw my participation in the poll - film v. digital is an effete argument that is better left dead...
> 
> - Randy


 
I agree,

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Oct 6, 2009)

To tell you the truth, I find the premise laughable.  There is absolutely no reason to break down the B&W forum into two seperate categories.


----------



## jbylake (Oct 7, 2009)

Rick Waldroup said:


> To tell you the truth, I find the premise laughable. There is absolutely no reason to break down the B&W forum into two seperate categories.


 
You may be right. My thinking is that a lot of film shooters are doing a lot of their PP in a darkroom, vs. shooting a picture in color, and converting into B&W through PS, Lightroom, GIMP, or whatever...

Not many people are participating in this poll, so it seems that your comment "absolutely no reason to break down the B&W....." appears to be the consensus, so far....

J.:mrgreen:.


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 7, 2009)

The title of the thread is very likely not helping...

- Randy


----------



## jbylake (Oct 7, 2009)

Randall Ellis said:


> The title of the thread is very likely not helping...
> 
> - Randy


That's o.k. Randy, I've really gotten more of a response than I thought.
The bottom line is, since I don't have any association with this forum, I couldn't change it anyway.  Just wondered what other B&W film shooters would have to say.  Thanks for your input.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 7, 2009)

No problem, I'm full of opinions  :Joker:


----------



## teneighty23 (Oct 8, 2009)

what if i shoot B+W film and do my darkroom work on my mac? i gotta make my adjustments somehow! so much of how a picture is made is by post processing, film or digital. I vote no to separation. it would only inflict mass confusion.


----------



## Dwig (Oct 8, 2009)

Yers, two separate forums but...

I think the B&W film forum should be combined with the darkroom forum. They are really one topic from a technique standpoint. Digital is quite different.


----------

